# Rescue Course - Poudre - June 20-21



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Just a heads up everybody, the rescue course is listed on www.downstreamedge.com as June 19-20, which is wrong. The course is Sunday/Monday, June 20-21. It will be set up and able to take payment by the end of the weekend.

If you have any further questions about the course, contact Evan at DSE (RiverWrangler). We're going to have a good mix of beginners and veterans and will be running easy (class II-III) water for the most part. The instructors will be covering a blend of introductory and more technical topics and scenarios. They are essentially going to teach what works best for our small (about 10) group.

Anyone interested in camping should call Becky and Roger at Columbine Lodge (970) 484-3013. It's $10 and has all the amenities you need. It's a half mile above Pine View Falls too, perfect for evening boating after class. 

See y'all on the Poudre. It'll be the best time of year to be there. 

Randy


----------

